# Which Camera [emoji328] should I buy mid-range +wifi for photoshoots?



## manuel87roma (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi there! [emoji1366]
I would like to ask you some advises:
I like photography as hobby and I would like to buy a camera not too expensive (mid-range) with wifi that allows me to take great photoshoot in portrait mode, I’ve been looking around and I have seen some sample photos taken with the lens EF 85mm f1.8 USM (or even better with the f1.2) and I just love the way they look, with a great blurry background.

Maybe I was thinking to get a mirror less camera (Ex. Canon M5 or M6) what do you think? Because is Lighter and smaller but I’m afraid that the combo with lenses and the overall quality is not as good as a DSLR camera.

Just need some advises from you guys that probably have much more knowledge than me.

Thank you very much

Here some photos taken with the lens canon 85mm f1.8 ums that I’ve found on google


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2018)

Note - please don't upload/embed photos that you don't own to the forums. We ask instead that you link to them from the original source please. 


Honestly if you want portraits with that smooth background effect, chance are you want a fulflrame - 35mm - camera body at the very least. Many mirrorless (but not all) often use a smaller sensor size. Also don't forget that smaller and lighter is one thing, but honestly if you're going for a larger sensor for that effect, then the lenses for a mirrorless 35mm won't be any smaller than for a regular camera; and sometimes a smaller body doesn't help with hand holding nor weight distribution


----------



## idcanyon (Feb 15, 2018)

Canon's mirrorless M5/M6 have APS-C sized sensors, same size as Canon's crop-frame DSLR's so you lose nothing in that area. I don't know what size sensor your example photos were taking with. Its true that a full frame sensor will give a shallower depth of field, but only a little, and diving straight into full frame is very expensive. A 85 f/1.8 lens will still serve you well on a APS-C and would make a good portrait lens for outside or inside if all you want to do is head shots.


----------



## waday (Feb 15, 2018)

What is your budget?


----------



## manuel87roma (Feb 15, 2018)

idcanyon said:


> Canon's mirrorless M5/M6 have APS-C sized sensors, same size as Canon's crop-frame DSLR's so you lose nothing in that area. I don't know what size sensor your example photos were taking with. Its true that a full frame sensor will give a shallower depth of field, but only a little, and diving straight into full frame is very expensive. A 85 f/1.8 lens will still serve you well on a APS-C and would make a good portrait lens for outside or inside if all you want to do is head shots.



Actually I also have to say that I own a CANON REBEL T1i, do you think that would be just enough to use the EF 85mm f1.8 USM?? Or is better to sell it and get another one either mirrorless or DSLR?


----------



## manuel87roma (Feb 15, 2018)

waday said:


> What is your budget?



The budget have to be not too high (not over 800$) and actually I also have to say that I own a CANON REBEL T1i, do you think that would be just enough to use the EF 85mm f1.8 USM?? Or is better to sell it and get another one either mirrorless or DSLR?


----------



## manuel87roma (Feb 15, 2018)

I was looking on line for some cheap kinda small and compact DSLR cameras and I found this:

Cheapest  DSLR Cameras with Wifi

Which one would you pick ??
These ones should be working good with the EF 85mm f1.8 or 1.2 UMS RIGHT? 
Of course, eventually I also would like to take in consideration the use of another lens for sports and fast action.


----------



## idcanyon (Feb 15, 2018)

manuel87roma said:


> I own a CANON REBEL T1i,


A newer mirrorless or DSLR with the same size sensor will be an improvement but for portraits the difference may be too little to notice. That largely depends on the environment in which you are taking photos. Your complaint--depth of field--is all lens and none camera. I'm going to guess that a camera upgrade is going to do next to nothing for you. Get the 85mm f1.8 first and then think about a camera later.

Also consider a 50mm f1.4, as it may actually give you results that are nearer to what you are looking for. Since you have a APC-C camera this turns into a 75mm equivalent. Posting a link to the image you are trying to replicate might be helpful.


----------



## waday (Feb 15, 2018)

Like @idcanyon said, your main complaint is depth of field. Then, you want wifi.

If you get the 85 f/1.8, you'll probably notice a big improvement in image quality over your current lenses (I'm assuming you have the kit lenses). But, recognize that the images you posted (from what I recall before they were removed) were highly stylized with off camera lighting and likely some post-processing. 

Does the T1i have wifi? I don't recall. Is wifi absolutely required? If so, you'll need to look for a different body or other ways to get the images from the camera to your device wirelessly.


----------



## manuel87roma (Feb 15, 2018)

waday said:


> Like @idcanyon said, your main complaint is depth of field. Then, you want wifi.
> 
> If you get the 85 f/1.8, you'll probably notice a big improvement in image quality over your current lenses (I'm assuming you have the kit lenses). But, recognize that the images you posted (from what I recall before they were removed) were highly stylized with off camera lighting and likely some post-processing.
> 
> Does the T1i have wifi? I don't recall. Is wifi absolutely required? If so, you'll need to look for a different body or other ways to get the images from the camera to your device wirelessly.



No the T1i doesn’t have wifi, is just because with wifi is so much easier to send photos to the devices.. that’s why I would like eventually to get a wifi one..


----------



## Derrel (Feb 15, 2018)

If you like the 85mm f/1.8 lens and you are after multiple types of truly blurred-out backdrops, then buy yourself a Full-frame Canon 6D-II or better yet, a Nikon D610 and 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G lens.

Small-sensored cameras (like APS-C aka 1.5x or 1.6x FOV cameras), or m4/3 sensor cameras, have greated depth of field, and blur backdrops less on "people pictures" with the 85mm lens length, due to the camera-to-subject distances that the sensor size forces the photographer to stand at.

On a 6D, a full-length standing shot with an 85mm lens is from 20.0 feet; with a Canon 77D, the SAME lens, the 85mm, and the full-length shot wi8ll be made from 34.5 feet away...and that longer camera-to-subject distance will create MORE depth of field, and LESS blurring behind the subject. Simple optical facts; and best of all, on-line field of view and depth of field calculators can prove these basics to anybody.

I think "I get" what you want to accomplish....a full-frame camera, a 24x 36mm sensor size, makes the 85mm f/1.8 lens an amazing portraiture tool!

I would forget WiFi, honestly...


----------



## OldCam (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow, the cameras on that link are really cheap..  i would advise you a Sony. And if you're not sure about buying a special brand or type there is a possibility to rent them for a week or longer and get the feel. 

I agree with Derrel, APS-C sensors are great. Although who wouldn't want a full sensor


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2018)

For portraits, use of light, light direction and quality, posing, your knowledge of how to do photography and your skill at operating a camera to maximize its potential, will have more to do with being able to consistently make quality images than what camera/lens you use.

Most really good portraits are made using supplemental lighting. Properly used, on the camera lighting can work well, but off camera lighting is usually a lot better.
Note too that a shallow depth of field and a blurred background is not appropriate for _all_ portraits.

Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
On-Camera Flash: Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash: Techniques for Digital Photographers
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 16, 2018)

manuel87roma said:


> idcanyon said:
> 
> 
> > Canon's mirrorless M5/M6 have APS-C sized sensors, same size as Canon's crop-frame DSLR's so you lose nothing in that area. I don't know what size sensor your example photos were taking with. Its true that a full frame sensor will give a shallower depth of field, but only a little, and diving straight into full frame is very expensive. A 85 f/1.8 lens will still serve you well on a APS-C and would make a good portrait lens for outside or inside if all you want to do is head shots.
> ...



sure, that's enough.    Full frame is better for portraits (e.g. more background blur)  but more expensive.
Order from B&H or Adorama and you have 30 days to decide if it's worth the extra cost
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorles*s


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 16, 2018)

If you were to buy a new body (but on an $800 budget I suggest you do not) the body you would probably want to look at is the EOS Rebel SL2.   The SL2 has the same sensor as the Canon T7i / 77D... but significantly less expensive. 

However... to get background blur, what you need are:

long focal length lenses
low focal ratio lenses
close subject focusing distance... with a distant background (separate the subject from the background).

Here's a PixelPeeper link with examples:

Full-size sample photos from Canon 85mm F/1.8

Pixel Peeps indexes images uploaded to Flickr that include their EXIF data so they know what camera body, lens, exposure settings were used.  They then allow you to be nit-picky about finding examples.

The filter in the link above says it has to be an example of the Canon 85mm f/1.8 lens AND it has to be on a Canon APS-C camera body AND it has to be using an aperture in the range of f/1.8 to f/2.8 (you can control all these settings in their search controls).

So these are representative examples of what other people get using that lens at low focal ratios with an APS-C sensor body.


I wouldn't worry about getting a new camera and WiFi... instead if you really want to see the results in near real-time, buy a USB tethering cable.  It's basically the same as the USB cable that came with your camera... but longer.  Tethering cables are usually around 15 feet long.   I picked up mine on Amazon and it was less than $10 (I think it was maybe $7).  This will let you leave the camera connected to the computer and you can use tethering software such that you see the images come in on the screen just a few seconds after you take the shot.

I happen to own a CamRanger ... which is a module that gives any camera WiFi... but they cost a few hundred dollars and now that many new models have built-in WiFi... I don't see the point. 

Just know that RAW images are what you really want to shoot if you want control... but RAW image files are big and they take a while to transfer.  To get around this, many of the WiFi systems are really converting the RAW to a JPEG and transferring the JPEG (much faster) for "review" purposes... and you can pull the true RAW across if you want it (the true RAW files are left on the memory card.)    This is especially true if you use a smartphone or tablet (they don't support true RAW files).


Based on your $800 budget, buying a new lens AND buying a new camera body is going to break the budget (for any camera that would be an improvement over what you own).  But ultimately the lens will make the bigger difference.  If you want the blurred background... a longer focal length + low-focal-ratio lens is going to get you there mores that anything else.  I'd do that first and worry about a new camera body later.


----------



## manuel87roma (Feb 16, 2018)

TCampbell said:


> If you were to buy a new body (but on an $800 budget I suggest you do not) the body you would probably want to look at is the EOS Rebel SL2.   The SL2 has the same sensor as the Canon T7i / 77D... but significantly less expensive.
> 
> However... to get background blur, what you need are:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much very good explanation. I think I’m going to keep the EOS rebel T1i for the moment and buy the lens 85mm f1.8 or even better f1.2  UMS Which it seems to be a good lense for photoshoot portrait but also full body shoots where the subject is in the full frame of the photo.

What do you think?


----------



## PhotoPro1 (Feb 17, 2018)

manuel87roma said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > If you were to buy a new body (but on an $800 budget I suggest you do not) the body you would probably want to look at is the EOS Rebel SL2.   The SL2 has the same sensor as the Canon T7i / 77D... but significantly less expensive.
> ...


----------



## PhotoPro1 (Feb 17, 2018)

I think you don't have any idea how much F/1.2 costs. You understand even less how hard it is to use and how little situations it fits. Buy the F1.8 for $400 and learn to use it. Watch some videos and practice, practice, practice. I'll eve give you a tip. Get as close as you can to the subject. Shoot half body. Get the subject as far away from the background as you can. Go try it, may be I just saved you $1000. After a 1/2 year if you like, change the camera. This is a great way to go. Also consider an off camera flash and if you buy 1, learn to use it. Get some diffusers and keep trying them. This will get you a lot further then a new camera.


----------



## manuel87roma (Feb 20, 2018)

PhotoPro1 said:


> I think you don't have any idea how much F/1.2 costs. You understand even less how hard it is to use and how little situations it fits. Buy the F1.8 for $400 and learn to use it. Watch some videos and practice, practice, practice. I'll eve give you a tip. Get as close as you can to the subject. Shoot half body. Get the subject as far away from the background as you can. Go try it, may be I just saved you $1000. After a 1/2 year if you like, change the camera. This is a great way to go. Also consider an off camera flash and if you buy 1, learn to use it. Get some diffusers and keep trying them. This will get you a lot further then a new camera.



Thank you very much for your advices, I think in fact I’m gonna get the 1.8 which is good enough for now and I will prob keep my camera for the mom. I think I can still get good shots with this lens and camera.


----------



## holdstill (Feb 20, 2018)

I purchased an SL2 as I mainly use it for just capturing moments of my family and it has been working wonderfully. I also am using a 50mm 1.8 prime which has been really great for what I need. WiFi is really easy, has the remote capabilities which is nice as well as the touch screen dual focus for video which is actually really nice feature and tracks really well. Really nice and compact for travel I really can’t say anything bad about it. This is my first dslr and it really has the features i want, I don’t have any experience with higher end bodies so I can’t help you there but I haven’t been disappointed with it and it didn’t cost all that much.


----------

